# TV Advice



## Joycea82 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello All,

We are planning to move to the Prodromi area near Polis in September 2013, whilst still in the UK, our TV currently needs replacing, if I was to purchase an LG 42" Plasma TV in the UK which has built in Freeview, would any ex -Pat be kind enough to advise please whether this would be an practical purchase to enable use in Cyprus from next year?

Secondly, we have friends out to Latchi for two weeks in October, one of them requires wheel chair access, therefore should they take their own lightweight wheelchair or could they hire one locally please?

Kind regards

Joyce


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Joycea82 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We are planning to move to the Prodromi area near Polis in September 2013, whilst still in the UK, our TV currently needs replacing, if I was to purchase an LG 42" Plasma TV in the UK which has built in Freeview, would any ex -Pat be kind enough to advise please whether this would be an practical purchase to enable use in Cyprus from next year?
> 
> ...


Hi Joyce

I noticed sevaral wheelchairs/mobility scooters on hire in the latchi area so must be somewhere, maybe paphos, to hire them from.
As for the tv they are about the same price as the uk to buy as we were looking last month but i am not sure if you get the freeview channels as they are doing changes to the satalite signals at the moment but sure someone else can explain that to you.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

As I understand it the terrestrial digital signal system in Cyprus is different to the UK and I don't think that built in freeview will work. Even if it did you would only get the local Cypriot channels on it.

The changes to the satellites have no bearing on this at all as they are dealing with signals that require a dish and decoder box related to the transmission service such as Sky or Nilesat.

You will probably be safe with TV streaming from CYTA or Primetel with a UK TV as they supply their own box.

I think that any cost saving in the UK may not be significant enough to warrant taking the chance particularly as you will not have a vendor to call on for support.

Pete


----------



## Joycea82 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you for your advice, I will save our money for Cyprus! ( I had planned to watch Strictly Come Dancing in all its glory prior to moving!)


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Joycea82 said:


> Thank you for your advice, I will save our money for Cyprus! ( I had planned to watch Strictly Come Dancing in all its glory prior to moving!)


Can you not watch it on youtube. X factor seems to be on there within an hour or so of braodcasting?


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Joycea82 said:


> Thank you for your advice, I will save our money for Cyprus! ( I had planned to watch Strictly Come Dancing in all its glory prior to moving!)


Can you not watch it on youtube. X factor seems to be on there within an hour or so of broadcasting?
I know it wont be a big screen but better than missing it all?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

If you wish to use your computer you can watch it live. We don't have any terrestrial or satellite TV. We use a VPN to enable us to watch UK TV, iplayer etc and either watch on the laptop or plug that into our TV. This also has the added advantage of being able to download programs for viewing when it suits us.

Pete


----------



## Joycea82 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you for your advice.
Regards
Joyce


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Pete,

which VPN do you use- so many to chose from, all with conflicting reviews- and how do you rate them?

How good a broadband connection do you need for it to work well?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MartynKSA said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> which VPN do you use- so many to chose from, all with conflicting reviews- and how do you rate them?
> 
> How good a broadband connection do you need for it to work well?


I use HideVPN who do various promotions and I managed to get one of the give-aways for life so it costs me nothing. It'll be worth checking if they are still giving away 100 each month. Their service works fine.

We've had streaming working very well with a 4Meg connection although lately it has become troublesome at peak times. Primetel have suggested streaming will improve when they have carried out our speed doubling which is currently ongoing for all customers. We watched the Olympics live perfectly well and often download iplayer programs for later viewing.

Pete


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> If you wish to use your computer you can watch it live. We don't have any terrestrial or satellite TV. We use a VPN to enable us to watch UK TV, iplayer etc and either watch on the laptop or plug that into our TV. This also has the added advantage of being able to download programs for viewing when it suits us.
> 
> Pete


is the vpn hard to set up?? I've seen it mentioned a few times and it seem's essential to view the sort of stuff we will want to watch but I have no idea how you'd do it


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

theo79 said:


> is the vpn hard to set up?? I've seen it mentioned a few times and it seem's essential to view the sort of stuff we will want to watch but I have no idea how you'd do it


Very simple from the instructions they provide.

Pete


----------

